# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tekort aan ijzer?

## dotito

Is er iemand die mij er meer over kan vertellen?
Graag wat informatie gehad?

Alvast Bedankt,

Do,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Er staat een onderwerp over bloedarmoede http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ighlight=ijzer waar info over in staat over ijzer tekort...
Als je meer of iets anders wilt weten hoor ik het wel  :Wink: 

Liefs

----------

